# Please be a responsible fishkeeper.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
So over the weekend I read a post on a for sale thread from a concerned fishkeeper expressing his/her displeasure at a fellow hobbyist for acquiring a setup that obviously included fish however having no interest in keeping those fish nor being able to properly house them until they could sell them off. Now I can understand that this can happen however we need to think about the animals we're buying before we acquire them.

I've also read a number of posts on here where folks are keeping fish in tanks that are way too small for the fish they're keeping. There is no truth to the story that says a fish will only grow as big as the tank they're in. The only result will be that the fish will live a very short life due to pollution and stress and eventually die. Before acquiring fish or any animal please make sure you can properly care for it and that includes having the appropriate sized tank before you get the fish.

I'm by no means the best aquarist in the world and from time to time I've lost fish and even had a few problems such as dealing with ICH however I try and research as much as I can from reputable sources to make sure that the fish I'm considering will be compatible with my tank size and the current fish I'm keeping. Also the water chemistry, including PH, as well as temperature are very important. There are tons of really good websites out there including this one.

Now having said all that, its not cool to crap on someone’s for sale thread even if you think what they're doing is wrong. I'm assuming that is why the MODs deleted the posts on the for sale thread I mentioned above.

I was a beginner once too and I'll be more than happy to give you advice however if I read your thread and see that you are not listening to the advice already given and therefore refuse to acknowledge that what you're doing is wrong, I won't bother.

I'm not trying to single anyone out here I'm just using some examples to illustrate the message I'm trying to get across.

Thanks for reading my thread and please be a responsible fishkeeper.
--
Paul


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I couldn't have said it better though I have wanted to express my thoughts on the matter. I'm glad you approached it in a proper manner.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Isn't that what Local Fish Store are doing? Buying and transporting fish from across the world (which alot of them will die) whether it'd be from the breeders or the nature then housing them in a small tank before selling them off to fish keeper?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Holidays said:


> Isn't that what Local Fish Store are doing? Buying and transporting fish from across the world (which alot of them will die) whether it'd be from the breeders or the nature then housing them in a small tank before selling them off to fish keeper?


The difference is that those people know they're only providing temporary housing for those animals. Fish only need to survive long enough to make it to the hobbyist tank. When they reach your tank its up to you to help the fish thrive and not just survive.
--
Paul


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> The difference is that those people know they're only providing temporary housing for those animals. Fish only need to survive long enough to make it to the hobbyist tank. When they reach your tank its up to you to help the fish thrive and not just survive.
> --
> Paul


I see, I thought they were trying to sell them off after acquiring the fish, maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Very well said Paul. I am really glad to see post like this.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Can I tell my story and comment?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

> Now having said all that, its not cool to crap on someone's for sale thread even if you think what they're doing is wrong. I'm assuming that is why the MODs deleted the posts on the for sale thread I mentioned above.


Yup, just to clarify that is why I deleted those posts.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I think all in all we know our cause and what it takes to get the tropical fish into our tanks here in canada. Let's take care each other fellow fish hobbyst.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

+1 on the thread


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Agreed*

Good point Paul.

The population is made up of all types of people and they're going to basically do as they choose in the end. All you can really do is give good advice, as you did, Paul and hope that certain people take it to heart.

I think the fish hobby is divided up quite a bit as to how people derive pleasure from it. Unfortunately there are a lot of people that just don't care enough.

There's one group that just buy fish for a 'wow' factor - for example younger, nastier guys that may derive pleasure from impressing his friends with feeding piranha live food/or his most recent expensive salt-water fish. They don't really care about their fish and once they're bored with them....

Then there's the other group that are more responsible and they get a thrill from seeing how healthy and happy they can keep their tanks and it's inhabitants.

It's frustrating but what can you do?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree 100% Merman.

I summerize it this way. There are fishkeepers and there are keepers of fish.

I also forgot to mention that too many times I read of someone flushing a fish or other aquatic animal down the toilet. You should never do this even if the fishg is dead. My sister-in-law's boyfriend once flushed a saltwater fish down the toilet because it was too aggressive for his tank. When I found out I went crazy and asked why they didn't just return it to Big Al's for credit and they just shrugged their shoulders. What a bunch of idiots.

--
Paul


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Good post!

I was mentioning to someone who works for Big Al's head office the other day something along these lines. I mentioned that I'd love to see fish like red tailed cats banned as well as other fish that often suffer the fate of inadequate care. Heck, Im not even sure I like people keeping clown loaches. My own mother is still not getting the Angelfish she wants because I haven't seen her take enough initiative on her tank of platies lol.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Cory said:


> ... Heck, Im not even sure I like people keeping clown loaches. ...


I agree, with this. How many people actually build a river/stream system for their loaches? I think I only see 4 or 5 people in the last 4 years who did that. The rest ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I agree, with this. How many people actually build a river/stream system for their loaches? I think I only see 4 or 5 people in the last 4 years who did that. The rest ...


Yea... I only know 1...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't keep loaches but I'm curious what is this 'river/stream' system your refering to?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

trailblazer295 said:


> I don't keep loaches but I'm curious what is this 'river/stream' system your refering to?


Something similar to this setup: http://www.loaches.com/articles/a-river-runs-through-it

I'm guilty as charged but I do run a Koralia on the bottom of my tank to give some flow to them. I am not being totally ignorant to the fact that they come from fast moving waters.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is this all loaches or just clowns? I ask because one day I'd like to get some kuhlis.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

trailblazer295 said:


> Is this all loaches or just clowns? I ask because one day I'd like to get some kuhlis.


I think most if not all loaches are from rivers and streams. Just depends on which type are found in fast or slow moving waters.

Kuhlis are burrowed most of the time in sand. I would think it's slower moving waters.

And I just de-railed this thread....sorry Paul


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I think most if not all loaches are from rivers and streams. Just depends on which type are found in fast or slow moving waters.
> 
> Kuhlis are burrowed most of the time in sand. I would think it's slower moving waters.
> 
> And I just de-railed this thread....sorry Paul


That's what I was thinking, I'll look into it when I get close to actually buying them. Unfortunately the bottom of my tank is well stocked so no room for them.


----------

